# Sportfischerpass/Fischereischein/Gastkarte?!



## Lasse_R (13. August 2009)

Hallo!
Ich bin gerade etwas über den Sinn des Sportfischerpass/Fischereischein/Gastkarte verwundert. Mancher mag mich jetzt vielleicht für blöd halten und habe auch schon versucht, mich in den Foren schlauer zu machen, aber das richtige habe ich nicht gefunden...

Ich dachte immer, dass:
- wenn man in einem Verein ist, hat man zwangsläufig den Fischereischein und bekommt zudem den deutschen Sportfischer-Paß. Darin klebt man diese Streifen ein, um zu zeigen: ich bin noch im Verein und habe den Beitrag bezahlt. Damit Darf ich dann ohne weitere Scheine in allen Gewässern des Vereins angeln.
- wenn man nicht (mehr) in einem Verein ist, bekommt man auch keine sreifen mehr, die man einklebt. Der deutsche Sportfischerpass ist also nicht mehr gültig und ich darf nicht mehr in den Vereinsgewässern angeln. Es sei denn, ich kaufe mir eine Gastkarte für das jeweilige Gewässer und führe dann diese Gastkarte und den Fischereischein beim angeln mit.

Ich bin seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr im Verein und habe mir deswegen eine Gastkarte gekauft (dabei musste ich den Fischereischein vorzeigen). Beim Angeln wurde ich dann auch kontrolliert und der relativ nette Herr wollte meinen Fischereischein, meine Gastkarte UND meinen Sportfischerpass sehen. Den Pass hatte ich sogar dabei aber eben ohne einen Streifen für dieses Jahr. Ich bin ja halt auch nicht mehr im Verein und habe mir deswegen doch auch die Gastkarte gekauft?! Naja, der Herr hat mich jedenfalls draufhingewiesen, was das denn soll und dass da die Streifen reinmüssen. Ich habe mich etwas dumm gestellt und gemeint: achja, stimmt, der ist noch zu haus, wird erledigt! Da wollte ich auch nicht genauer Nachfragen um unnötigen Stress zu vermeiden. 
Deswegen frage ich nun euch, wie das alles zusammen hängt?! ich dachte ich wäre mit der Gastkarte und einem Fischereischein auf der sicheren Seite?!
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir das mal genau erklären! 

Lasse


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Sportfischerpass/Fischereischein/Gastkarte?!*

Es gibt zwar leichte Unterschiede in den einzelnen BL, aber generell gilt folgendes:

Den amtlichen Fischereischein bekommt man nach Ablegen der Sportfischerprüfung, bzw. kann ihn danach erwerben. Dieser Fischereischein berechtigt zum Erwerb einer Gastkarte, bzw. ist Voraussetzung zum Vereinsbeitritt und zum ausüben der Fischerei insgesamt. 
Ist man in einem Verein, bekommt man in der Regel auch einen Sportfischerpass. Der bescheinigt durch Einkleben der Jahresmarken, dass man Mitglied in einem Verband ist. Man kann auch als nicht organisierter Angler einem Verband beitreten und bekommt dann ebenfalls den Sportfischerpass. 
Der Sportfischerpass alleine berechtigt zu gar nix, ist aber auch nicht notwendig. 
In welchem Bundesland lebst Du, dann kann man genaueres sagen.


----------



## Lasse_R (13. August 2009)

*AW: Sportfischerpass/Fischereischein/Gastkarte?!*

in niedersachsen!
dass heißt, dass der herr, der meine papiere geprüft hat, mich für einen "nicht organisierten angler" gehalten hat, der sowohl eine gastkarte, sowie den sportfischerpass mitführen muss? aber dann hätte ich doch trotzdem keine einklebestreifen?!
komische sache alles :/


----------



## Breamhunter (13. August 2009)

*AW: Sportfischerpass/Fischereischein/Gastkarte?!*

Normalerweise muß man bei dem Erwerb einer Gastkarte den Nachweis der (Sport-) Fischerprüfung erbringen. Sei es nun mit dem (grünen) Prüfungsausweis oder mit dem Fischereischein. Bei uns gibt es aber Ausnahmen. In Gewässern des LV Niedersachsen muß man den Sportfischerpaß vorlegen weil in die Gastkarte die Paßnummer eingetragen wird. 
In MeckPomm geht ohne Fischereischein garnichts.


----------



## Gardenfly (13. August 2009)

*AW: Sportfischerpass/Fischereischein/Gastkarte?!*

Es gibt Vereine die geben nur Gastkarten an andere Angler aus anderen Vereinen aus (oft um gewisse Gruppen vom Gewässer fern zu halten).Das ist ihr Recht = da ihr Gewässer.
Hast du ohne gültige Papiere eine Gastkarte bekommen war es ein Fehler. Denn eigentlich muß der Sportfischerpaß bei Vereinsaustritt abgegeben werden, ausser du gibt's einen Wechsel zu einen anderen Verein bekannt.
Fischereischein bekommt man nicht vom Verein sondern vom Ordnungsamt und ist in NdS nutzlos (ausser Vereine/Städte bestehen darauf).


----------



## Lasse_R (13. August 2009)

*AW: Sportfischerpass/Fischereischein/Gastkarte?!*

dann muss ich also im verein sein, damit der sportfischerpass aktuell bleibt?! warum dann noch eine gastkarte kaufen? klar, wenn ich in anderen gewässern als denen des angelvereins angel. aber in meinem fall finde ich das etwas merkwürdig...


----------



## yallamann (13. August 2009)

*AW: Sportfischerpass/Fischereischein/Gastkarte?!*

solltest du zufällig in einem gewässer wie dem ellenser tief geangelt haben kann das schon sein.

hier ist mit gastkarte das beangeln des nordufers nicht erlaubt, dies steht nur vereinsmitgliedern des sfv friesische wehde zu.

könnte an anderen gewässern auch so gehandhabt werden.


----------



## yallamann (13. August 2009)

*AW: Sportfischerpass/Fischereischein/Gastkarte?!*

@gardenfly
wieseo ist der fischereischein in nds nutzlos?


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Sportfischerpass/Fischereischein/Gastkarte?!*



Lasse_R schrieb:


> dann muss ich also im verein sein, damit der sportfischerpass aktuell bleibt?! warum dann noch eine gastkarte kaufen? klar, wenn ich in anderen gewässern als denen des angelvereins angel. aber in meinem fall finde ich das etwas merkwürdig...



Nein, musst Du nicht.

Nochmal, der Sportfischerpass besagt, dass Du Mitglied in einem *Verband* bist. In NDS höchstwahrscheinlich dem VdSF. Mitglied im VdSF wird man beim Eintritt in einen Verein i.d.R. automatich, da fast alle Vereine in einem Verband organisiert sind. Die Jahresmarke bekommt man dann über den Verein. 
Du kannst aber auch ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit Mitglied in einem Verband werden und bekommst dann den Sportfischerpass und die Marken direkt vom Verband. Die Marke besagt nur, dass Du ( oder Dein Verein ) die Jahresgebühr bezahlt hast. 

Der Sportfischerpass ist für die Angelei in den meißten Gewässern ohne Belang. D.h., es genügt der Fischereischein um eine Gastkarte zu bekommen.
Es gibt aber eben auch Vereine, bei denen Du nur dann eine Gastkarte bekommst, wenn Du organisierter Angler bist. Dann brauchst Du eben den Sportfischerpass als Nachweis.

Nun hattest Du ja aber einen Erlaubnisschein, ohne gültigen Sportfischerpass bekommen. Da gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

1.) Für das Gewässer brauchst Du den nicht und der Kontrolleur befand sich im Irrtum.

2.) Man hat Dir eine Gastkarte verkauft, ohne den gültigen Sportfischerpass zu prüfen. 

Das kannst Du nur klären, indem Du bei der Augabestelle oder dem zuständigen Verein direkt nachfragst.


----------



## schrauber78 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Sportfischerpass/Fischereischein/Gastkarte?!*

@Ralle 
Da liegst du nicht ganz richtig. Rund um Hannover und in den meisten Teilen Niedersachsens sieht es leider so aus, dass man zum Erwerb einer Gastkarte einen gültigen Sportfischerpass benötigt.
Ich musste auch erst in einen dem VDSF angeschlossenen Verein eintreten, um den Sportfischerpass zu bekommen und somit auch Gastkarten für andere Gewässer.
Eigentlich ist dieser Wisch der größte Blödsinn, denn eigentlich ist der Fischereischein das Dokument, welches die Sportfischerprüfung bestätigt, aber in Niedersachsen ticken die Uhren halt etwas anders...


----------



## Lasse_R (13. August 2009)

*AW: Sportfischerpass/Fischereischein/Gastkarte?!*

vielen dank für eure hilfe! das ist ja echt komplizierter (und sinnloser) als ich gedacht habe!  und diese regelung kommt nur in niedersachsen vor? diese länderunterschiede sind echt nervig. die sollen sich in manchen dingen echt mal einigen um da mal klarheit und übersicht in die sache zu bringen...
also, ich habe nochmal in den pass geschaut. den hätte ich dann also am ende der mitgliedschaft abgeben müssen. oder eben weiterhin im verein sein, um die gewässer nutzen zu können. ich habe mich auch bei einem mitglied des vereins erkundigt und er sagte, dass Gastkarten nur an Gastangler ausgegeben werden, die ihren Wohnsitz außerhalb des Landkreises Cuxhaven haben oder Mitglied eines Angelvereins sind (weil andernfalls zahlreiche regionale Angler auf eine Mitgliedschaft verzichten würden und der ASV die Pacht für die Gewässer nicht mehr aufbringen könnte)...
nun ja, dem verein geht es finanziell zwar bestens und er kauft sich ständig neue aluboote samt e-motor, schuppen, lagerhallen, baut neue stege und kauft am laufenden band neuen besatz...
ich weiß jetzt aber wenigstens, wie ich legal an den gewässern angeln kann! vielen dank nochmal für eure hilfe!  der, der mir die gastkarte verkauft hat, hätte aber ja eigentlich auch meinen pass kontrollieren müssen...(und wenn ich dann ab oktober mit dem studieren anfange und einen neuen wohnsitz habe, reicht auch endlich die gastkarte  )
also: vielen dank und petri heil! 
Lasse


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Sportfischerpass/Fischereischein/Gastkarte?!*

So, hab mal ein wenig recherchiert. Wie hier schon bemerkt wurde istder Sprtfischerpass in Niedersachsen fast überall unabdingbar. Im Niedersächsischen Landesfischereiverband kann eine Privatperson auch nicht Mirglied werden, das geht nur über einen Verein.

Man muß aber nicht unbedingt im Niedersächsischen Verband Mitglied sein. Es reicht eben der Besitz des Sportfischerpasses mit gültiger Jahresmarke. Den kann man auch durch Mitgliedschaft in einem anderen Landesverband bekommen.

Hier die Antwort des VdSF dazu:


Sehr geehrter Herr  xxxx ,

wir möchten Sie bitten,  mit nachfolgend aufgeführten Landesverbänden Kontakt aufzunehmen, da diese  Einzelmitglieder aufnehmen:

LFV Bremen, Grambker  Heerstr. 141, 28719 Bremen, Tel.: 0421/6449994, E-Mail: info@lfvbremen.de
Verband Hessischer  Fischer, Rheinstr. 36, 65185 Wiesbaden, Tel.: 0611/ 303080, E-Mail: vhsf@aol.com
Rheinischer FV von  1880, Frankfurter Str. 86-88, 53721 Siegburg, Tel.: 02241/1473519, E-Mail: info@rhfv.de
LFV Rheinland-Pfalz,  Gaulsheimer Str. 11 A, 55437 Ockenheim, Tel.: 06725 / 95996, E-Mail: info@vdsf-rlp.de
LFV Westfalen-Lippe,  Bergholz 10, 58119 Hagen, Tel.: 02334/502637, E-Mail: lfvwestflippe@freenet.de.

In der Hoffnung, Ihnen  hiermit geholfen zu haben verbleiben wir

mit freundlichen  Grüßen





Verband Deutscher  Sportfischer e.V.
Siemensstr. 11-13,  63071 Offenbach/Main
Tel.: 069 / 8570695,  Fax: 069 / 873770
E-Mail:  info@vdsf.de




Also kann man in einem der genannten Verbände Mitglied werden, erhält den Sportfischerpass und kann sich in Niedersachsen Erlaubnisscheine kaufen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. August 2009)

*AW: Sportfischerpass/Fischereischein/Gastkarte?!*

Komisch, ich habe in Niedersachsen bisher immer Gastkarten mit Vorlage des Landesfischereischeins bekommen. Den bekommt man unter Vorlage des Prüfungszeugnisses auf der Gemeinde und zahlt einen einmaligen Obolus. da gibt es keine Marken und so einen Tüddelüd. Vermutlich war der FA durcheinander...


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Sportfischerpass/Fischereischein/Gastkarte?!*

Ich kenn die Verhältnisse in NDS nicht. Sicher gibt es auch Gewässer, die nicht vom LSFV oder einem Verein gepachtet sind.

Für die übrigen gilt wohl folgendes ( Auszug aus der HP des LSFV Niedersachsen )

_Es ist für den LV selbstverständlich, dass nicht nur seine Mitglieder,  sondern auch die Mitglieder seines Bundesverbandes - des Verbandes Deutscher  Sportfischer e.V. (VDSF) - ausschließlich oder zu begünstigten Bedingungen die  Gewässer befischen können (Nachweis der Mitgliedschaft: gültiger  Sportfischer-Pass des VDSF)._


----------

